# Connection failed, PPP over GSM modem



## anandmikkili (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi,
I am trying to set up PPP connection over GSM/GPRS modems. The modems are perfectly working (tested on minicom). The modem at the client end is able to RING the modem at server end, but server end modem is replying back to cliend end with CONNECT comment and with the specified baud rate. After some time the connection failed by giving an error. 
ERROR: script /usr/sbin/chat -v -f /etc/ppp/gsm-connect finished (pid=****), status=0*6 
connect script failed 

I have created different files under folder ppp in etc, as gsm-start, gsm-options, gsm-connect and gsm-disconnect ; which are needed for PPP setup. When the different options which are given in option file was running which needs to negotiate with chat script, it was failed. 
I believe that the options given were fine in the option file for the gsm connection. I am working on Debain platform of Linux OS.
Thanks, awaiting for your valuable suggestions


----------

